# دورات لمهندسين الاتصالات والالكترونيات



## شي ثاني (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

تحياتي طيبه للجميع 

اخواني الي عنده خبره في السعوديه وبالتحديد في جدة اين اجد مراكز تقدم الدورات التالية 

gsm
gprs
cdma
umts
matlab
ccna
ccnb


جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (20 يونيو 2009)

*اخي العزيز 
يرجى وضع الأسئلة في الموضوع المخصص لها على الموضوع التالي
باب الأسئلة والأستفسارات وطلب المساعدة-يرجى وضع الأسئلة هنا فقط*​


----------

